# So, tell me you don't like these puppies....



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I know there are some SM members who will hate this...but I just don't care any more. My friend, Elaine, just got two Chinese Imperial Shih Tzu puppies!! And I am totally i love!!!! I have 5 dogs and that is my limit, but I am totally in love....and I don't care who has a problem with this breed. Just don't even bother even saying anything negative about them...because it will just be noticed nor taken seriously. The Chinese Imperial Dog has been around longer than the Shih Tzu anyway....


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

No, I don't like them. I LOVE THEM. How sweet!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't know anything about the breed. But, I know cuteness when I see it....TOO CUTE.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww how cute is that!!!i don't know anything about that breed either, but sure is adorable!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

So darned cute!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

They are cute! Never seen one up close.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I also never read anything bad about this breed, but they are new to me. Anyways, that is one gorgeous pup!  :heart:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

How absolutely adorable!!! I had never heard of that Breed either but that little Pup sure is cute. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

NMR has four we just took in - mom, dad and two puppies. Owner / "breeder" decided they didn't want to deal with them any more. Grrrrrr. I forget how old the puppies are but I saw the adult female this weekend and she is just precious.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

How could one NOT think they were cute?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am not familiar with the breed either. But, I can see by their pictures that they are very cute!:wub:

Now, Pat ... are you sure five is your limit?:innocent:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

They are adorable. My understanding is that the "imperial" variety is recent and differs from the "regular" one in that they are bred to be smaller.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wubh my gosh Pat they are just adorable:wub: I can see why you want one:wub: YOU NEED ONE

you can give me Arch (hint hint)


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat how many dogs does Elaine have? I have to say it's very tempting to get another baby for us, but the timing isn't right, if I thought I could have the personality of your Arch I would want one now:wub:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I agree that they are super cute. I love the mixed colors instead of just the brown and white. On your FB post you said that one had short hair and the other long, are they similar to Chihuahuas in that matter?


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

The A Team said:


> I know there are some SM members who will hate this...but I just don't care any more. My friend, Elaine, just got two Chinese Imperial Shih Tzu puppies!! And I am totally i love!!!! I have 5 dogs and that is my limit, but I am totally in love....and I don't care who has a problem with this breed. Just don't even bother even saying anything negative about them...because it will just be noticed nor taken seriously. The Chinese Imperial Dog has been around longer than the Shih Tzu anyway....
> 
> 
> I'm suspicious; I think this little cutie pie is related to Ava because it's got that same cute pose she has!
> ...


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Absolutely cute as a button!! Love at first sight...


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

I searched for months for an Imperial Shih Tzu, and actually nailed down an ethical, affordable show breeder, but the puppies werent born yet, and I knew I wanted a girl, and of course, theres no way of knowing if theres gonna be a girl in the litter, and if there was, you know the breeder may keep it for herself, and then ya never know if its gonna be the color you wanted...and then just by CHANCE my little Carrie lived only 20 minutes away, and was a year old already, and when I met her, I couldnt get her out of my head, but I know for certain I WILL have an Imperial Shih Tzu one of these days. I have never heard a bad thing about a Shih Tzu. And also, if you want one, GET ONE!!! You only live once, do we really need to put limits on things that arent unhealthy, and make us happy? Just my thoughts : )


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley:I love you, Pat, regardless..and I do care!:wub: and..those pups ARE adorable! What is even better is that you can play with them, kiss them, and maybe puppy sit and pretend they are yours...and the best part is that you don't have to pay their bills, groom them every day, and you can just give 'em back to Elaine!!! They can be your grandpuppies!!!:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Soooooooooooooooooooo cute and you know I love Shih Tzu, so who wouldn't love them in a smaller version!!!

I knew Elaine had 1 but didn't realize that she had gotten 2. Can't wait to meet them when I visit in June. 

They are just soooooooooooooooooo darn cute!!!


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

So cute! I didn't even know there was a difference between the Imperial Shih Tzu and typical Shih Tzus!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

:chiliat... I was unfamiliar with the breed until I met Elaine's babies - and so darn cute does not even come close to describing the Imperial - I'm going to be an enabler here ---- You already know my thoughts. So when do we go to the airport :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Shih Tzus are cute, but little ones are even cuter!!! :wub::wub: and they are so funny!!!!! We laugh the whole time they are here!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Just adorable!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hmmm, a smaller Shih Tzu. That does sound mighty appealing, and those two are mighty cute. You'll have to share more pictures.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Don't we have a cute honorary brown one on here? Suzimalteselover's Josey? Totally adorable, all of them.


----------



## Lexi's Babies (Feb 19, 2014)

mss said:


> They are adorable. My understanding is that the "imperial" variety is recent and differs from the "regular" one in that they are bred to be smaller.


YES, I literally just read about the Imperial last night online. They are adorable!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

gorgeous.:wub:


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Pat!!! They are so stinking cute!! I have the two but I think I'm getting the fever!! Tylenol anyone&#55357;&#56889;


----------

